

Windows 7 Phone Series Doesn't Support Copy and Paste. Irony Ensues. - g0atbutt
http://codesketch.com/2010/03/windows-7-phone-series-doesnt-support-copy-and-paste-irony-ensues/

======
g0atbutt
I have a first gen iPod touch, and the (original) lack of copy and paste
didn't bother me nearly as much as I would have thought. Now that it's enabled
with a software update, I use the feature maybe once every other week. Nice to
have, not a killer feature.

